# Hyper Stick



## njTom (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Hyper Stick from Lake Fork tackle yet? I saw them on a fishing show over the weekend and was curious what everyone thought of the design, positive or negative.

https://www.lftlures.com/categories/soft-plastics-lft-hyper-stick-5


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw the same show... I dunno about that. But I've got the Hyper Worm and have done pretty well with it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2011)

Never seen those before! I wonder how durable they are? You think they will rip apart easy?


----------



## LonLB (Jan 21, 2011)

Jim said:


> Never seen those before! I wonder how durable they are? You think they will rip apart easy?




That's what I thought too....Plastics get expensive enough as it is.

Maybe they are made of ElaZtec or something?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2011)

The other Lake Fork plastics are relatively durable. I have used the Live Magic Shad and liked it so much I got a mold to make my own


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have used the Live Magic Shad and liked it so much I got a mold to make my own


 :-


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've never really been into those hybrid stick baits. If I want action, there are plenty of worms that fit the bill. But if I'm throwing a stick bait, I want it be a stick! :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love watching the creative ideas that companies are coming up with. Some are very cool, some......well.....

Before long, we won't need to tie the worm on our line. Just throw it in the water and it will retrieve itself back to the boat with a lunker. :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I love watching the creative ideas that companies are coming up with. Some are very cool, some......well.....
> 
> Before long, we won't need to tie the worm on our line. Just throw it in the water and it will retrieve itself back to the boat with a lunker. :LOL2:



I think they will have a built in sonar that will allow them to swim to where the fish are and tick the fish off enough to where it bites


----------



## fender66 (Jan 28, 2011)

russ010 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I love watching the creative ideas that companies are coming up with. Some are very cool, some......well.....
> ...



Na na na na na.....you can't catch me.... :shock:


----------

